# 1898 hat



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

:lol: YES WE WILL FOREVER


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

thank you


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Love this hat!! Great project for my little grands in Minnesota who play outside everyday no matter how cold it is. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Look warm, is there a place to download the pattern?


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

For this pattern and other hats, scarves, socks, in both knit and crochet here is the link.
www.seamenschurch.org/cas

I typed the above in and went directly to the site.


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you, great winter hat and will be giving this a go!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted you to know, I started the hat yesterday and have the brim almost done. It's a great hat and I am making it for a woman that is sleeping in her camper and her head is cold at night. I'm sure she will love it. Again, a big thank you.

Norma


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you, Bally.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Saved the hat and the slippers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The pattern is here with several others. Just scroll down the page.

http://cas.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

this is awesome! thanxxxxx! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Very interesting technique.

This hat would be awesome for those that work outdoors during the bitter cold winters.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

This is hugely cool. The website tells so much. I see some charity knitting and some personal gifts coming from this. Thank you so much for posting it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you several nice patterns on the site. :thumbup:


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Just what I have been looking for..........built in ear warmers. Thank you sooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very welcome everyone!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

So happy you posted this hat, this is my first one, but not my last.

Norma



Country Bumpkins said:


> Very welcome everyone!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

So cool. My husband is so excited for me to make one for him. He hates earmuffs and this will do the trick when we walk in the winter. I won't have to hear him complain about frozen ears.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> So happy you posted this hat, this is my first one, but not my last.
> 
> Norma


Wow! You are fast! It looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like the hat for me! I can't wait to try it. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The pattern is here with several others. Just scroll down the page.
> 
> http://cas.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea


I've been to their site before and am happy to see a new pattern to try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very unusual, thanks for sharing


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Quite an interesting pattern. Nice & snug around the ears.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks incredibly warm. Thanks for the great link!! I plan on trying one of these in the future!


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you so much. I am proud to be a member of this awesome group.

I do thank you for the help in finding the pattern and the tutorial

Devale


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad I could help, I know I appreciate all the help I get from the kp site. I am on my 3rd one and at least one more to go. Come to think of it make that 2 more, I would like one for myself. The friend I made the first one for, has defeated cancer. She wears it at night to keep her ears and head warm. I make them out of Red Heart soft yarn tjeu are easy to wash.



devale said:


> Thank you so much. I am proud to be a member of this awesome group.
> 
> I do thank you for the help in finding the pattern and the tutorial
> 
> Devale


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> Glad I could help, I know I appreciate all the help I get from the kp site. I am on my 3rd one and at least one more to go. Come to think of it make that 2 more, I would like one for myself. The friend I made the first one for, has defeated cancer. She wears it at night to keep her ears and head warm. I make them out of Red Heart soft yarn tjeu are easy to wash.


Do you have pics. I haven't made one yet but plan to. LOL


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Melodypop said:


> Just wanted you to know, I started the hat yesterday and have the brim almost done. It's a great hat and I am making it for a woman that is sleeping in her camper and her head is cold at night. I'm sure she will love it. Again, a big thank you.
> 
> Norma


That's very thoughtful


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it helped.


----------

